# 2018 display notification



## Mlammers (Feb 24, 2018)

I noticed a couple days after I got my car every time I try to change the song a little black bar drops down from the top of the screen with the title and it’s annoying because I already have the song displayed on the main screen it also lets me know if the audio is off it’s the bar that shows up at the volume change. is there anyway to turn this black bar off it’s almost like a notification bar


----------

